# Comment "RESET" une Time Capsule 1st gen sans le bouton ?



## Phil1982 (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Time Capsule 1st gen et ai cassé le bouton reset de la carte mère, et je ne me souviens plus de mon mot de passe.

Qu'une solution, passer ma vie à chercher mon mot de passe (comme c'est le cas depuis des jours, je n'ai meme aucune solution de chercher dans Keychain car ce n'est plus le meme ordi), acheter une autre Time Capsule (ce que je vais surement faire, vu le prix..), ou encore, *mettre le tournevis au bon endroit sur la carte mère pour activer le "reset" !*

Ayant tout essayé, ma question porte sur ce qui est en gras uniquement 

Merci d'avance aux bricolos qui ont une idée et surtout plus de compétences que moi sur les carte mère.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Octobre 2014)

Si tu l'as encore et que tu veux tjs tenter de la "réparer" ET que la 1ère gen ne soit pas trop différente des autres, tu devrais avoir une pile comme sur les cartes mères de PC en dessous de la partie des connecteurs Ethernet. Plus de détails et des photos ici : http://www.anandtech.com/show/4577/...nd-time-capsule-4th-gen-review-faster-wifi-/4

Il suffirait de l'enlever pendant une bonne quinzaine de secondes (ou plus) et de la remettre. Sur un PC, ça reset le bios, peut-être que ça fera la même chose sur ta TC.

Mais bon, connaissant Apple, je doute que ce soit aussi simple et que les mots de passes & Co ne soient stockés ailleurs&#8230;

Ne connaissant rien aux TC, je vais peut-être dire une annerie mais as-tu penser à formater bas niveau le HDD interne ?
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4577/...nd-time-capsule-4th-gen-review-faster-wifi-/4


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Octobre 2014)

Merci

Mais j'avais deja tenté.

En fait j'en ai acheté une autre et ai mise celle-la a la poubelle. J'ai payé une generation plus recente une quarantaine d'euros donc ca va...


----------



## polyzargone (20 Octobre 2014)

T'as gardé le disque dur interne quand même ?


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Octobre 2014)

J'en avais jamais eu. J'avais payé la TC 25 euros avec l'alim HS et sans DD.
J'ai en fait jeté la boite blanche a la poubelle rien de plus


----------



## polyzargone (20 Octobre 2014)

Ah bon ben dans ce cas, c'était le mieux à faire ! Au plaisir


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Octobre 2014)

De meme


----------

